# Take your best guess



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What did Lost eat on his recent trip back to Loooooziana


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was going to say all of the above even before I saw the hint.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Eating and sweating is what Cajuns do in the summer...Right?-----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Eating and sweating is what Cajuns do in the summer...Right?-----SS


It was so humid there that one day it was like 80 something degrees and 100% humidity at 9:35 in the morning and it wasn't even raining at the time. I took a screen shot just for the heck of it because I figured no one would believe it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man I am envious.

Sounds like some good eats! 8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Oh man I am envious.
> 
> Sounds like some good eats! 8)


Unfortunately it was better than I thought....seems the scales are telling me I gained 10 pounds. Time for new scales.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

We need to do a road trip sometime!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> We need to do a road trip sometime!


I dunno ridge, the deer in LA are like fawn's here. Of course you can kill 6 per year though. At one time there was no limit. The daily limit is 2


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm here! Now what's this about killing fawns? I'm in!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I just could not let it be a perfect score. :mrgreen:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

so Jealous. I have never been. I would love to see where my forebearers came from. Mostly Lafourche Parish on my dad's side, and some folks from Pointe Coupee, Natchitoches and New Orleans way back on my mom's.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was actually born in Louisiana. Dad was drafted as the Korean conflict ended. 
So I ended up being born at Fort Polk while dad was still in the service. 
We moved back to Utah while I was still very young. 
I got to go back a few years back with a National Guard bosses trip. 
Spent 3 days in and around New Orleans, was interesting and a lot of fun. 
Had a bunch of very good food.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I dunno ridge, the deer in LA are like fawn's here. Of course you can kill 6 per year though. At one time there was no limit. The daily limit is 2


gotta love a deer season with a bag limit. no shots longer than 30 yards unless you have a utility cut or farm land.

lost, how many deer have impacted your truck over the years?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

35whelen said:


> so Jealous. I have never been. I would love to see where my forebearers came from. Mostly Lafourche Parish on my dad's side, and some folks from Pointe Coupee, Natchitoches and New Orleans way back on my mom's.


Well I have 3 of those areas in my family tree so we're most likely cousins of some sort.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

2full said:


> I was actually born in Louisiana. Dad was drafted as the Korean conflict ended.
> So I ended up being born at Fort Polk while dad was still in the service.
> We moved back to Utah while I was still very young.
> I got to go back a few years back with a National Guard bosses trip.
> ...


New Orleans is not a good place again for the millionth time. 13 people shot there just on Saturday night!. Per capita it is the #3 spot for murders in the US.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

APD said:


> gotta love a deer season with a bag limit. no shots longer than 30 yards unless you have a utility cut or farm land.
> 
> lost, how many deer have impacted your truck over the years?


Actually never hit a deer there. They don't get on the roads that often. Seems deer there actually have sense. The only one in my family to hit a deer was my older brother and that was during a major flood where a lot of habitat was under water and they were having to seek higher ground. For deer season you gotta wait for all the leaves to fall off the trees so you can see more than 5 feet beyond the end of your barrel. Most everyone hunts from tree stands to get up so they can see over the understory trunks and branches. 50 yards is a long shot unless you have a food plot, roadway, fence line or powerline right of way.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We didn't have much to worry about on our trip LL. 
We were visiting the marine base, the navy base, the army base, the air force base, and the coast guard base. They were taking us around and took good care of us. Nobody was going to mess with our group. 

What was interesting was they turned us loose on Burbon Street. It was a Thursday night in November. 
Man that was crazy. Everything I had heard about Burbon Street, triple it. WOW what a wild house. 
In their defense............there was a SWINGER convention going on. :shock:

Could not believe what was going on. 
The wife and I always kind of wanted to do Mardi Graw some day. 
I came home and said.........we are NOT doing Mardi Graw. Ever. :-?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

2full said:


> We didn't have much to worry about on our trip LL.
> We were visiting the marine base, the navy base, the army base, the air force base, and the coast guard base. They were taking us around and took good care of us. Nobody was going to mess with our group.
> 
> What was interesting was they turned us loose on Burbon Street. It was a Thursday night in November.
> ...


Yeah Mardis Gras is like what you saw but on steroids 11 times over. It is wild and obscene beyond imagination.


----------

